# RCI Deposit Credit?



## BoredinVT (Jul 23, 2011)

I was just checking online with my units deposited, and found I had something called a Deposit Credit listed. It has very low trading power (7), which renders the 'deposit' pretty much worthless. I've been with RCI for over 20 years, and have never heard of a Deposit Credit until now. What is it, and how did I get it?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 23, 2011)

BoredinVT said:


> I was just checking online with my units deposited, and found I had something called a Deposit Credit listed. It has very low trading power (7), which renders the 'deposit' pretty much worthless. I've been with RCI for over 20 years, and have never heard of a Deposit Credit until now. What is it, and how did I get it?



A deposit credit is a number of points you have leftover from an exchange.  So if an exchange is 32, and you had 39 points for one of your deposits, you get change back of 7.  You can combine these points with other points you have leftover, or smaller deposits, however you wish, and get a larger number to use for your next search.  (We tend to call them TPU's, or trading power units on TUG.) 

The cost of the combine is $99 to RCI and well worth it for us.  But I have only done it twice in the 8 months of the new system.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jul 23, 2011)

You are behind the times my friend  If you don't know about TPUs and such you should do some catch up reading here.

A quick answer to you r question is that RCI wnet to a new exchange system last November. You get credits for a deposit and then spend those credits on exchanges. If you get 27 for a deposit (for example) and spend 20 on an exchange (exchanges may now not use a whole depsoit - or may use more), you get 'change back' in the form of a deposit credit.

FYI, 7 will get you some very nice exchanges into 2 bedroom units in over built areas like Orlando.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jayne and I posted at the same time.  At least we gave the same answer, so I guess we are both doing a good job of explaining.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to TPUs in the RCI Weeks system. Also, called here RCI Points Lite.

*Lots of info to be read. It is a Brave New World in RCI.* 

No, you were not charged a conversion fee. But there are some new fees that you can pay. 

How did this happen?  RCI changed several months back from a weeks trading platform to this TPU.

Start Reading .... I used 7 TPUs for a 7 night stay at the Chicago Hyatt Regency on Wacker St from 7/2-9, 2011 ... that is NOT a cheap place IMO.


----------



## BevL (Jul 24, 2011)

BoredinVT said:


> I was just checking online with my units deposited, and found I had something called a Deposit Credit listed. It has very low trading power (7), which renders the 'deposit' pretty much worthless. I've been with RCI for over 20 years, and have never heard of a Deposit Credit until now. What is it, and how did I get it?



It could also be some sort of bonus week.  For the last two years, in January I have received a "bonus week."  The first year, it changed to a deposit credit of about six or seven TPS with the November 2010 change to the new system.  In January of 2011 I got another one of about the same value.  No idea why they turned up but both times they got a last minute exchange for a family member which was quite useful.  

If you haven't used TPUs that would give you "change" back, it is a possible explanation.


----------



## DianneL (Jul 24, 2011)

I have 1 Deposit Credit showing on my account.  I have not done an exchange since the new TPU system started.  I have no idea where this 1 credit came from.  Oh well.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 24, 2011)

If I had a deposit credit of 7 and I find an exchange for 7 TPUs, since I am not combining the 7 with something else, do I still have to pay the $99 fee to use it plus the exchange fee.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 24, 2011)

Hophop4 said:


> If I had a deposit credit of 7 and I find an exchange for 7 TPUs, since I am not combining the 7 with something else, do I still have to pay the $99 fee to use it plus the exchange fee.



If you don't combine you don't have to pay a combine fee. Only the regular exchange fee.


----------



## wheaties (Jul 26, 2011)

*Combining deposits*

In a recent conversation with an RCI guide, he suggested that I wait until the last possible moment before my deposit credit expires (end of September in my case) and then take all of my TPU's with one combination fee and put them all together in one huge TPU credit.  Then when I exchange, I can just work down that balance and not have all of these leftover small amounts.  Anyone do this yet or find any glitches in that way of thinking?


----------



## BevL (Jul 26, 2011)

wheaties said:


> In a recent conversation with an RCI guide, he suggested that I wait until the last possible moment before my deposit credit expires (end of September in my case) and then take all of my TPU's with one combination fee and put them all together in one huge TPU credit.  Then when I exchange, I can just work down that balance and not have all of these leftover small amounts.  Anyone do this yet or find any glitches in that way of thinking?



The only problem with that is you will only be able to have one ongoing search going at a time.  Each ongoing search takes one "batch" of TPUs, no matter how large.

You could also shorten the length of some of your TPUs, as the new "created" deposit will have a shelf life of two years from the date of combination.  If you're including, for example, a week with a check in date of July 2012 and you combine today, you've shaved one year off the life of that particular deposit.  Not a huge problem as you can combine again later and just keep extending credits forever - so far as any of know at this point.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 26, 2011)

wheaties said:


> In a recent conversation with an RCI guide, he suggested that I wait until the last possible moment before my deposit credit expires (end of September in my case) and then take all of my TPU's with one combination fee and put them all together in one huge TPU credit.  Then when I exchange, I can just work down that balance and not have all of these leftover small amounts.  Anyone do this yet or find any glitches in that way of thinking?



That is a great idea and great plan and apparently, from others, works.  That really helps me, we were just  contemplating getting some weeks that would need to be combined for us to use them, and this would solve that $99 fee problem.

I have never had luck with RCI Ongoing Searches so that problem willl not affect us- I know others do - so  it must be me - and 2 times I have seen what I was supposedly searching for show up on the RCI website so I called and got them....and cancelled my search, then, obviously.

Thanks for the combining idea info!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 27, 2011)

Other people have been saying this, as well, at our club owner meeting. The ongoing searches don't work. I know when my own resort "dumps" into the bank and trade back in at that time. I also think it is ridiculous to have to pay $99 to use your own so-called "credit". That's like having a "credit" balance on your credit card and having to pay a fee to use your own money! Another scam! I rarely exchange anymore, but if I am forced to deposit a week I am going to make sure I get almost the exact TPU exchange and any credits I might have will just sit in my account and expire. I will pretend they are not there - the original weeks exchange program was ok - simple. Isn't life complicated enough? If I wanted points, I would have converted...Believe me - RCI didn't change the system to work in OUR favor..


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 27, 2011)

How can you be BORED IN Vermont? This is my favorite place! That's where my timeshare is! Ha!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 27, 2011)

mpumilia said:


> Other people have been saying this, as well, at our club owner meeting. The ongoing searches don't work. I know when my own resort "dumps" into the bank and trade back in at that time. I also think it is ridiculous to have to pay $99 to use your own so-called "credit". That's like having a "credit" balance on your credit card and having to pay a fee to use your own money! Another scam! I rarely exchange anymore, but if I am forced to deposit a week I am going to make sure I get almost the exact TPU exchange and any credits I might have will just sit in my account and expire. I will pretend they are not there - the original weeks exchange program was ok - simple. Isn't life complicated enough? If I wanted points, I would have converted...Believe me - RCI didn't change the system to work in OUR favor..



You don't have to pay $99 at all...thats only if you WANT to trade into a resort worth more points then you have in a single pile....For example, i have a resort where one side of the Lock off gets 27 TPU's and the other side gets 26 TPU's....IF i wanted to exchange into something thats from 28 TPU - 53 TPU i'd have to pay the $99 fee...But if i decided that i only wanted to trade for 26 tpu and down weeks and 27 TPU and down resorts, i wouldn't

Heres an example of how it would normally work...I have a group of 27 TPU's and a seperate group of 26 TPUs....I've decided for some odd reason to only trade into resorts that cost 7 TPU's...i get 6 weeks total 3 from each group...that leaves me with a group with 5 TPU's and a group with 6 TPU's...now i can combine these IF I WANT and book something worth 11 TPU's...or i can just use these to book lower value weeks worth...5 TPU's and 6 TPU's...getting 8 weeks for my 1 week

that $99 fee is VERY optional...really if you understand basic math, you should NEVER have to combine


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 27, 2011)

I do understand that the pluses - that you can get more time from your week. But I doubt most people would exchange for a lesser unit to the extent in your example. I just don't think you should have to pay a fee to combine your own credits - period. And, I don't like the idea that - in addition to the fee - to exchange into something- you might have to combine 2 weeks (that you have paid 2 maintenance fees on - plus the $99.00 fee) - just to get one week! I wouldn't do it. If other people don't mind it, that's their perogative, but it doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 27, 2011)

mpumilia said:


> I don't like the idea that - in addition to the fee - to exchange into something- you might have to combine 2 weeks (that you have paid 2 maintenance fees on - plus the $99.00 fee) - just to get one week! I wouldn't do it. If other people don't mind it, that's their perogative, but it doesn't sit well with me.



i wouldn't do that either...but i don't mind trading down...


----------



## Margariet (Jul 28, 2011)

mpumilia said:


> I do understand that the pluses - that you can get more time from your week. But I doubt most people would exchange for a lesser unit to the extent in your example. I just don't think you should have to pay a fee to combine your own credits - period. And, I don't like the idea that - in addition to the fee - to exchange into something- you might have to combine 2 weeks (that you have paid 2 maintenance fees on - plus the $99.00 fee) - just to get one week! I wouldn't do it. If other people don't mind it, that's their perogative, but it doesn't sit well with me.





Ridewithme38 said:


> i wouldn't do that either...but i don't mind trading down...



The fun part is that you don't have to downtrade at all. The best resorts can be available for only a few TPU's.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 28, 2011)

mpumilia said:


> I don't like the idea that - in addition to the fee - to exchange into something- you might have to combine 2 weeks (that you have paid 2 maintenance fees on - plus the $99.00 fee) - just to get one week! I wouldn't do it. If other people don't mind it, that's their perogative, but it doesn't sit well with me.



Before the change, you would have never been able to trade into the high TPU week unless it happened to be available at 45 days prior to check-in. Rare at best. Now, at least you have the option if it's worth it to you.

Sheila


----------



## bellesgirl (Jul 28, 2011)

mpumilia said:


> ... But I doubt most people would exchange for a lesser unit to the extent in your example....



In the past, I think a lot of people did trade down - they just didn't know it.  When I look at some of my old trades, I know I traded way down - especially if they were last minute trades.  I really like this new system.  I wind up taking trips I never would have taken before, because I was unwilling to use my entire week for the exchange.  RCI is making a lot of money off of me in exchange fees.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 28, 2011)

bellesgirl said:


> In the past, I think a lot of people did trade down - they just didn't know it.  When I look at some of my old trades, I know I traded way down - especially if they were last minute trades.  I really like this new system.  I wind up taking trips I never would have taken before, because I was unwilling to use my entire week for the exchange.  RCI is making a lot of money off of me in exchange fees.



Fully agree.


----------



## Mel (Jul 28, 2011)

mpumilia said:


> Other people have been saying this, as well, at our club owner meeting. The ongoing searches don't work. I know when my own resort "dumps" into the bank and trade back in at that time. I also think it is ridiculous to have to pay $99 to use your own so-called "credit". That's like having a "credit" balance on your credit card and having to pay a fee to use your own money! Another scam! I rarely exchange anymore, but if I am forced to deposit a week I am going to make sure I get almost the exact TPU exchange and any credits I might have will just sit in my account and expire. I will pretend they are not there - the original weeks exchange program was ok - simple. Isn't life complicated enough? If I wanted points, I would have converted...Believe me - RCI didn't change the system to work in OUR favor..


Are you so sure about that?  In the past, you had no idea whether you were trading down or not.  Maybe you didn't care, because you go what you wanted, but what if it turns out those trades were ALL down trades, and you had leftovers from all of them.  You have the option of ignoring those leftovers, or using them for a fee.


mpumilia said:


> I do understand that the pluses - that you can get more time from your week. But I doubt most people would exchange for a lesser unit to the extent in your example. I just don't think you should have to pay a fee to combine your own credits - period. And, I don't like the idea that - in addition to the fee - to exchange into something- you might have to combine 2 weeks (that you have paid 2 maintenance fees on - plus the $99.00 fee) - just to get one week! I wouldn't do it. If other people don't mind it, that's their perogative, but it doesn't sit well with me.


 again, you might not realize how often you may have traded down, even a significant amount.  Take a look at what is available right now.  In just the US, there are 30,908 possible exchanges available for 10 or fewer TPU, with availability every month between now and July 2013 (even 3 available then).  There are units available Christmas week at 55 different US resorts for 10 or fewer TPU (at the bottom of the list of search criteria, you can select a range of TPU if you wish, 10 or less is the lowest category).


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 29, 2011)

True. I might have been trading down possibly, but for the most part - I don't think so: I only traded pink/white floaters that were often November or April weeks in the Northeast and I was able to trade into summer/spring weeks in royal crown resorts in places like Arizona, Florida and Virginia, for ex. I even went to Hawaii once using a white week and my fixed red week together - GETTING 2 WEEKS in Hawaii in gold crown resorts- because the power of my fixed red week helped the white week and I was able to put 2 weeks together - instead of having to use 2 weeks in the current system to get only one week. That was good enough for me. Who needs credits and more fees..? In addition, I have to work for a living - how many vacations can I take? If I want to take more vacations, I just rent from another owner..


----------



## BoredinVT (Jul 29, 2011)

*New Question*

If I have one Deposit Credit already, and I use a deposited week, and it leaves me another Depsit Credit, do the two Deposit Credits conbine into one, or do I have to pay the $99 fee to combine both Deposit Credits?? 

PS..I think I know the answer already, LOL

  Hhmm, Is it really all about the money? 
                                                     Kevin J.


----------



## BevL (Jul 29, 2011)

BoredinVT said:


> If I have one Deposit Credit already, and I use a deposited week, and it leaves me another Depsit Credit, do the two Deposit Credits conbine into one, or do I have to pay the $99 fee to combine both Deposit Credits??
> 
> PS..I think I know the answer already
> 
> ...





Bwa ha ha - you didn't really think RCI would do that for free, did you?  That's just silly!!

But you could combine two small deposit credits with another deposit to give you something you can use.  Or wait for another deal from RCI where if you do an exchange, they'll combine deposits for free - well, not free since they're collecting the exchange fee, but you know what I mean.

Bev


----------



## Mel (Jul 30, 2011)

mpumilia said:


> True. I might have been trading down possibly, but for the most part - I don't think so: I only traded pink/white floaters that were often November or April weeks in the Northeast and I was able to trade into summer/spring weeks in royal crown resorts in places like Arizona, Florida and Virginia, for ex. I even went to Hawaii once using a white week and my fixed red week together - GETTING 2 WEEKS in Hawaii in gold crown resorts- because the power of my fixed red week helped the white week and I was able to put 2 weeks together - instead of having to use 2 weeks in the current system to get only one week. That was good enough for me. Who needs credits and more fees..? In addition, I have to work for a living - how many vacations can I take? If I want to take more vacations, I just rent from another owner..



Do you know what your TPU would have been for those deposits?  How early were they deposited?  If they were floaters, did you deposit yourself, or were you assigned deposits from the resort that were in the system for a while.  Those are factors that could have increased your own trade power.

How far out did you make your exchanges?  What does RCI charge for those weeks now?  And how could your Red week help your white week, each week has its own fixed trade power.  If your white week had enough trade power to pull a week in Hawaii, the red week you used might have been a trade down (unless you were at a better resort that week).  

I think of the credits as being like an upgrade option for valued customers.  You have your deposited week which will get you a 1BR unit where you want to vacation.  You also have a deposit credit which will allow you to upgrade to a 2BR unit (or a better week, or a better resort) for an extra $99.


----------



## livepast60 (Jul 30, 2011)

As added info on exchanges: I'm a Club Wyndham and Worldmark owner. As Club Wyndham made my week worth only 3 days over the years, except at my home resort, I tried to exchange the week through the Exchange Plus Application to WorldMark. 

As Cendant split them both a few years ago from the other corporations, a sub-corporation doesn't consider a week in Club Wyndham worth as much as a week in Workmark, unless the point value is updated (at more cost and maintenance fee), in my case from 126,000 for a one bedroom to 181,000 points. So no go. My week in Fairfield changed to Club Wyndham is no longer a week in Club Wyndham. They will probably continue to do this in the future the same way they just changed the points in RCI so you get less weeks.

As my Club Wydnham is worth nothing, I'll be getting rid of it to use the maintenance fee price to buy weeks in II and RCI. I can get two RCI weeks for the maintenance fee that gets me 4 days.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 30, 2011)

There was no such thing as TPU's at the time. I always deposited very early - exactly 2 years ahead just as RCI always suggested. The floaters were assigned by our resort for like 20 years out, but I deposit the floaters myself. RCI, as well as other timeshare owners at the time, actually told me about the strategy of the RED week helping the white week, since we were going to the same area and trying to use them consecutively. My red week got me a gold crown in Hawaii and the white week got me a resort of International Distinction on Kauai - both 2 bedroom units (which is what I own at a gold crown resort). I have no idea what RCI charges now as I do not exchange often enough. If I do, I exchange my floater to come back in off season (like fall, which is nice in the Northeast. And I know when my resort "dumps" so I just call RCI to find out what units/buildings are available so I can get what I want. I think credits can be valuable, but I probably would not pay to combine a small amount of left over credits. And, anyway, I would probably only exchange into something equivalent to what I own more or less.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 30, 2011)

Wyndham just got involved with sales at the resort I own at (Smugglers Notch) and I suspect that eventually they might take over. This is exactly what I am concerned about. I did not convert to RCI points and I will not convert to Wyndham points either.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 30, 2011)

mpumilia said:


> Wyndham just got involved with sales at the resort I own at (Smugglers Notch) and I suspect that eventually they might take over. This is exactly what I am concerned about. I did not convert to RCI points and I will not convert to Wyndham points either.



Wyndham aren't a horrible deal across every property within RCI...for instance...a 1br at the Manhattan club while using TPU's is 60, for alot of people thats 2yrs of MF's...But with Wyndham points...its only 143,000 points...

For those properties that have stupid high TPU's for 1br or 2br units...i'd say anything over 35-60 TPUs...Wyndham points are a good thing


----------



## randkb (Jul 31, 2011)

wheaties said:


> In a recent conversation with an RCI guide, he suggested that I wait until the last possible moment before my deposit credit expires (end of September in my case) and then take all of my TPU's with one combination fee and put them all together in one huge TPU credit.  Then when I exchange, I can just work down that balance and not have all of these leftover small amounts.  Anyone do this yet or find any glitches in that way of thinking?



When we combined in May, ten was the most that we could combine for one fee.


----------



## zzcn69 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Another question re TPU's*

I recently combined TPU's and wound up with 46 points. I put in an ongoing search for a week that normally takes 20-24 TPU's. While that ongoing search was in effect, all my TPU's were tied up. What if I had a much larger no. of TPU's?  Are they all tied up until that ongoing search comes through regardless of how long that takes?  This may have been covered in the past so please excuse this if that is the case. Thanks


----------



## Margariet (Aug 5, 2011)

zzcn69 said:


> I recently combined TPU's and wound up with 46 points. I put in an ongoing search for a week that normally takes 20-24 TPU's. While that ongoing search was in effect, all my TPU's were tied up. What if I had a much larger no. of TPU's?  Are they all tied up until that ongoing search comes through regardless of how long that takes?  This may have been covered in the past so please excuse this if that is the case. Thanks



Yes, it's one deposit, no matter how many TPU's.


----------



## vckempson (Aug 5, 2011)

zzcn69 said:


> I recently combined TPU's and wound up with 46 points. I put in an ongoing search for a week that normally takes 20-24 TPU's. While that ongoing search was in effect, all my TPU's were tied up. What if I had a much larger no. of TPU's?  Are they all tied up until that ongoing search comes through regardless of how long that takes?  This may have been covered in the past so please excuse this if that is the case. Thanks



Yes, it ties up all the TPU's for an ongoing search.  That's why it may make sense to not combine them all.  I have an Orlando TS and another.  I've kept my combining separate, so I can stil book a Disney week if I want.  Keeping the combined Orlando points to themself helps to avoid the regional block.


----------

